# Dynamic HTML Splash Screen



## JavaScriptBank (Apr 20, 2010)

The dynamic animation JavaScript code is fastest and simpliest way to set up a splash screen effect, thanks to this [URL="*www.javascriptbank.com/title=DHTML"]DHTML script[/URL]! Users will be ab... detail at JavaScriptBank.com - 2.000+ free JavaScript codes

*www.javascriptbank.com/javascript.images/browser/dynamic-html-splash-screen.jpg
Demo: JavaScript Dynamic HTML Splash Screen​
How to setup

*Step 1*: Place HTML below in your BODY section
HTML

```
<DIV id=splashcontainer style="POSITION: absolute; WIDTH: 350px"></DIV><LAYER 
id=splashcontainerns width="450"></LAYER>
<SCRIPT>
/*
Dynamic Splash Screen effect- Â© Dynamic Drive (www.dynamicdrive.com) Updated: 00/12/18
For full source code, installation instructions, 100's more DHTML scripts, and Terms Of Use, 
Visit *dynamicdrive.com
*/

//Specify the paths of the images to be used in the splash screen, if any.
//If none, empty out array (ie: preloadimages=new Array())
var preloadimages=new Array("bongbong.gif","bongbong.gif")
//configure delay in miliseconds between each message (default: 2 seconds)
var intervals=2000
//configure destination URL
var targetdestination="*javascriptbank.com"

//configure messages to be displayed
//If message contains apostrophe('), backslash them (ie: "I'm fine")

var splashmessage=new Array()
var openingtags='<font face="Arial" size="4">'
splashmessage[0]='<img src="bongbong.gif"> JavaScriptBank.com <img src="bongbong.gif">'
splashmessage[1]='Bank of free JavaScript'
splashmessage[2]='over 2000+ free JavaScript code'
splashmessage[3]='please wait...'


var closingtags='</font>'

//Do not edit below this line (besides HTML code at the very bottom)

var i=0

var ns4=document.layers?1:0
var ie4=document.all?1:0
var ns6=document.getElementById&&!document.all?1:0
var theimages=new Array()

//preload images
if (document.images){
for (p=0;p<preloadimages.length;p++){
theimages[p]=new Image()
theimages[p].src=preloadimages[p]
}
}

function displaysplash(){
if (i<splashmessage.length){
sc_cross.style.visibility="hidden"
sc_cross.innerHTML='<b><center>'+openingtags+splashmessage[i]+closingtags+'</center></b>'
sc_cross.style.left=ns6?parseInt(window.pageXOffset)+parseInt(window.innerWidth)/2-parseInt(sc_cross.style.width)/2 : document.body.scrollLeft+document.body.clientWidth/2-parseInt(sc_cross.style.width)/2
sc_cross.style.top=ns6?parseInt(window.pageYOffset)+parseInt(window.innerHeight)/2-sc_cross.offsetHeight/2 : document.body.scrollTop+document.body.clientHeight/2-sc_cross.offsetHeight/2
sc_cross.style.visibility="visible"
i++
}
else{
window.location=targetdestination
return
}
setTimeout("displaysplash()",intervals)
}

function displaysplash_ns(){
if (i<splashmessage.length){
sc_ns.visibility="hide"
sc_ns.document.write('<b>'+openingtags+splashmessage[i]+closingtags+'</b>')
sc_ns.document.close()

sc_ns.left=pageXOffset+window.innerWidth/2-sc_ns.document.width/2
sc_ns.top=pageYOffset+window.innerHeight/2-sc_ns.document.height/2

sc_ns.visibility="show"
i++
}
else{
window.location=targetdestination
return
}
setTimeout("displaysplash_ns()",intervals)
}



function positionsplashcontainer(){
if (ie4||ns6){
sc_cross=ns6?document.getElementById("splashcontainer"):document.all.splashcontainer
displaysplash()
}
else if (ns4){
sc_ns=document.splashcontainerns
sc_ns.visibility="show"
displaysplash_ns()
}
else
window.location=targetdestination
}
window.onload=positionsplashcontainer

</SCRIPT>
```






JavaScript Countdown Timer - JavaScript Currency Format - JavaScript Format Phone Number​


----------

